# Passwordbyphone.com stellt seinen Dienst ein



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2011)

Wien-Hannover-Düsseldorf(apa). Wie uns erst heute bekannt wurde, stellte der Anbieter passwordbyphone bereits zum 1.11.2011 seinen Dienst ein. Auf der Hauptseite der Firma steht: 





> Dear Affiliate,
> Due to* circumstances beyond our control with international phone carriers* and the current market situation, we have closed our doors.


Haben die Synergien mit H* Ch* (wir erinnern uns an Gilsan vs OPTUS, oder an diese Sache hier) etwa nicht mehr geholfen?
Oder lag es an den Problemen mit der Regulierungsbehörde in UK?
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ia-rechnung-bezahlen.24341/page-2#post-260195

siehe bereits
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/uk-anfrage-zu-wci-paybycall.10796/#post115315

Fragen über Fragen. Aber wen soll man fragen?

Die Inhaber der Artikel- und Leistungsnummern 11416, 11492, 77157, 77160, 77181 (zuvor Meavista AG Düsseldorf*), 96815 (zuvor Meavista AG Düsseldorf*),alle vermutlich von Next-ID?

Frau T.R.? (Thor, war da nicht mal was?)

Mobilkom Liechtenstein?

Joker aus Oftersheim?

Oder den Sparkassen-Berater?

Oder muß ich doch mal wieder bei GFY vorbei schauen? Oder bei Netpond? 
Irgendwer kommentiert das sicherlich.**




			
				L*s* (Quelle auf Anfrage) schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unternehmen nutzt für ihr in 35 verschiedenen Sprachen bestehendes Angebot *ein europäisches Satellitennetzwerk* (das...?) und ist inzwischen über Hongkong auf dem chinesischen Markt vertreten. Bei dieser Methode muss der User eine auf der Webseite angezeigte Telefonnummer anrufen und sich eine 5,5 minutenlange Ansage inklusive Passwortvergabe anhören. Mit dem Passwort ist der User dann zu einem halbstündigen Zugang zu dem Angebot der betreffenden Webseite berechtigt.


 

*: es gibt da gewisse personelle Parallelen zwischen Meavista, WCI/PBP sowie der DSM in Liechtenstein.

**: und informierte User informierter Foren sehen auch nicht weniger als wir...


			
				Madalton*** schrieb:
			
		

> same people - partly - as Goodthinxx Dialer. so what did you expect?


 
***: Aber wer weiß schon, wer dieser Madalton ist? Ob der eine (SG) oder der andere (IJ) hier mitliest? Mitunter würde sich das lohnen für solche Leute, der _content_ hier ist ja wirklich _amazing _LOL! (Auch Madalton hat sich ja immer sehr gefreut, Freunde bei der EWT zu treffen... Und dann so lästern. Das tut man doch nicht einmal dann, wenn man aus Görlitz kommt.)

Ganz interessant ist ein Absatz in der neuesten Ausgabe der XBizWorld:


			
				Xbizworld schrieb:
			
		

> LONDON — Password- ByPhone.com has disclosed on its site that it
> has closed shop.[...] The company got its start in 2005, offering a geo-targeted log-in system available in 35 languages across 240 countries. It has been through various incarnations since 1991; the company developed PasswordbyPhone to combat Europeans’ fears of using
> credit cards.


 Was ist nur mit 1991 gemeint?

2006 sah alles besser aus:


			
				Xbiz schrieb:
			
		

> LOS ANGELES — Payment processing company PasswordByPhone has reported record sales in Germany.
> “Our solution is proving particularly popular with German surfers, many of whom do not have credit cards ... Germans are *reluctant to use dialers due to the bad press they have gotten in recent years.*”


 
Was wirklich passiert ist, wird nirgends so richtig erklärt - nicht einmal Luke weiß Bescheid


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2011)

_zurückgezogen bis zum Abschluß weiterer Überprüfungen _


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

and NEXT WEEK on THIS SITE:
The Story of EMJAY
best wishes to the OLD BOYS GROUP
_le pis revient en pire_


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

_Bis zum Abschluß weiterer Recherchen zurück gezogen_


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen. Aber wen soll man fragen?
> 
> [...]
> Joker aus Oftersheim?


Der Joker weiß jedenfalls Rat, wenn jemand Alternativen sucht
passwordbyphone ist ja nicht mehr empfehlenswert

Über diese neue Empfehlung aus Oftersheim erzähle ich ein anderes Mal mehr...


----------

